# Ideas!!!



## Rawr (Jul 30, 2009)

What is the best thing to dress as for halloween? Ghost, zombie, pirate, vampire, playboy bunny, superheroes, witch, cat, cowgirl/boy, monster, ninja, angel, devil, murderer?

Need help!


----------



## runswithvampires (Aug 12, 2008)

lol omg im in the same spot as you rawr . I was looking at costumes last night and i keep going for the dorkiest things like Indian, pirate ( which ive been already) vampire which there's never a good costume of... goddess of Rome.. I don't know there's so many good costumes out this year but nothing i really want to be. =(


----------



## victoria1313 (Jan 29, 2009)

I know I've been everything- it seems- ck out my costume album maybe theirs some ideas 4 u


----------



## GhostMagnet (Jul 14, 2009)

Oh, that is the question, isn't it? If there is a themed party to go to, I guess that helps make the decision. But for Halloween night, I always dress up as a Witch to give out candy. When I was a kid, I was always a gypsy. I think I prefer the classic, darker costume choices.


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

I'd say combine them all into one costume, Rawr. You'd certainly get points for originality.


----------



## freudstein (Aug 9, 2007)

There's no "best thing" to go as. Everyone has different tastes, and different ideas. It's completely your choice.
There's nothing stopping you doing everything on your list; the way to go about it is to mark one off per year/costume party! Choose your fave for this year - it doesn't have to be bought all in one. Shop around for bits you can piece together. Be creative. This way, you're sure no-one will come in the same costume.
There must be hundreds of ways you can do a vampire costume without it being plain.


----------



## DeepSix (Jun 20, 2009)

Zombies, pirates, witches and vampires are awfully popular choices any more, if you go to a party you're pretty much guaranteed to see one of them (especially if the party is big). The same goes for fairies and "dark" angels. I like the idea of the ghost, if you could do it up way different than the ordinary sheet. I also haven't seen many mummy or skeleton costumes in the past couple of years. I like the idea of the cat, or the ninja, or a ninja cat for that matter. The murderer sounds too plain. A monster would be freaking awesome because you have complete creative control over where you want to take it; is it purple? is it hairy? does it have scaly skin? Horns? etc.


----------



## Sychoclown (Sep 1, 2005)

I thought everyone on here was like me , I knew at the end of Halloween last year what I was going to dress up as this year.


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

When I'm working at The Costume Shop people often come in and don't know what they want to be so I always ask them what catagory? Do you want to be Scary? Sexy? Funny? Glamourous? Classic? Once that's determined, then it narrows it down a little bit. It's usually a bit of a reflection of someone's personality. 

What I don't like is when someone is something that no one can figure out and they have to ask what/who are you?

Me? Personally, I like the classics, only "over the top" vampires, zombies, mummies, werewolves, and cannibals. Hee, hee, I must be hungry! LOL.


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

... and I always suggest they look through other people's party pics to get some ideas. Here, start with mine: STARK Madness Photo Gallery - Home > Parties > Halloween


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

Sychoclown said:


> I thought everyone on here was like me , I knew at the end of Halloween last year what I was going to dress up as this year.


That's usually me, but with buying a house this year, we knew we were gonna throw our first Halloween party. Then, we had to figure out our theme, which didn't happen til like last month. for the record, I'm pretty sure we're going as Voodoo Priest & Priestess this year (to go with our New Orleans-themed party).


----------



## fritz42_male (Apr 30, 2009)

What are the options for someone who absolutely has to wear glasses (please don't suggest contacts - I don't get on with them)

Last year I went as a mad professor with lab coat with pet rat on shoulder, lots of blood n slime spatter, a professor wig and big black gloves.

This year I'm stumped


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

fritz42_male said:


> What are the options for someone who absolutely has to wear glasses (please don't suggest contacts - I don't get on with them)
> 
> Last year I went as a mad professor with lab coat with pet rat on shoulder, lots of blood n slime spatter, a professor wig and big black gloves.
> 
> This year I'm stumped


Depends on the style of glasses. Got a pic?


----------



## Rawr (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks for your help guys. I guess originality is the key... Might go as a clown. I've been told they are pretty scary >=D hehehe


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

I always have my costumes planned out 2 to 3 years in advance. It's just one of the things i really look forward to every year, coming up with something totally new. I always take scary also over funny or for women sexy.


----------



## mooney (Oct 19, 2007)

If you wanted to go with the classic witch, zombie, vampire etc - you could make it really original by focusing on a specific culture versus doing what the typical look would be. Make sense? I play a vampire at my friend's big haunt, but the theme is Victorian, so everything about all our looks is keyed into that time period, and the place is new englandish in style. 

You could easily think about what a vampire could be in other cultures, maybe Asian or Central American for instance. I mean, I just use vampire because that is my "assignement" hehe. 

I really like costumes that are old fashioned movie star types too. I think that is very cool and a chance to really play with glamour. 

Good luck choosing!!! Only 3 months to go!


----------



## Einbinder (Sep 15, 2009)

You need to decide if you want something scary, funny or serious....... I always like the funny - people seem to enjoy those the most.


----------



## zleviticus (Sep 11, 2009)

kprimm said:


> I always have my costumes planned out 2 to 3 years in advance.


Same here. Generally right now it is easy because our kids pick our costumes. 

As far as what to be? a tequilla worm?


----------



## LordMoe (Aug 28, 2009)

different Clown combinations are a favorite of mine. Killer clown, sinister clown, regular clown, all kinds of possibilities for clowns.


----------



## churchofsubgenius (Sep 8, 2008)

I would say none of the above to your suggestions. Try to come up with something bizzare that is out of the standard costume realm.....like what you say? Like a household object or a toy that you used to have, a meal that you like (plate o' sushi ? corndog?) 
There is/was one girl on here (or maybe it was lumenlab.com.....hmmmm) who had a pack of friends that would just pick the most bizzare set of clothes and props and make up names/titles for themselves....holy crap, I found one of the pics....here it is:











Unless you plan on scaring someone, monster costumes are not exactly the life of the party.


----------



## brombones (Sep 16, 2009)

I always make my own. The one's that you buy are always way too cheaply made. I guess you could use parts of purchased costumes, but you'll almost certainly lose money that way. What i suggest is, if you're well equipped in skill and sewing stuff, go to a fabric store and buy all of your material separate. This will let you be as original as you like and you can always find awesome patterns for practically anything using the magic of google.


----------



## christmascandy1 (Aug 19, 2009)

I already bought the playboy bunny for this year but now im think i might b a gangster moll or a trooper girl..ehh im so confused..i saw a queen of the nile..looked pretty good..i have been her already..soo many to choose from..


----------



## ghostsandcostumes (Jul 24, 2009)

It is always a hard decision. There are so many options to go with in terms of Costumes, it's really endless. To make it easier on me I always go with the monster style look, It just fits me, but then again there is so many types of scary and monster type costumes available it does make it difficult and expensive if your going for the over the top "Awesome" Look.


----------



## cinderelly (Aug 26, 2009)

i always know pretty early in the year what i want to do for halloween. i want to be a zombie bride this year. i used to do bridal alterations, until i decided it was just not worth it this year!


----------

